# Two Pretty Good Golf Books



## FrogsHair (Mar 4, 2010)

This first book I'd like to recommend is more for the advanced player who has a good understanding of the golf swing. The golfer who consistently breaks 90, and sometimes even breaks 80 would get some good info from this book. It's not a "How To Swing..." book. It's an older book, which also means it is easy to understand. This book can also give the golfer knowledge for a quick "on course" fix when their game goes south during a round of play. I still maintain that most golfers worry too much about why they hit a bad shot, which usually leads to more of the same. What a golfer should focus on is how to hit good shots, and don't sweat the bad ones. This book describes what the golfer should not do in the golf swing. 

Amazon.com: Nine Bad Shots of Golf (9780671707187): Jim Dante: Books

The second one is about Earnest Jones's teachings of the golf swing. It is my belief that most of today's modern golf swing books use his method in one way or the other. They simple explain his method in their own words, while saying they have found the "secret" to the golf swing. This too is an older book, which like the book above is easily understood by the reader. Jones qualified, and played 6 "Open Championships" became a very qualified instructor of the golf swing after loosing part of his leg in WW-1. He also continued to shoot par or better after his injury. In some circles he is considered the father of the golf swing. His basic swing teaching is to know how to swing the club, and know what the club face is doing during the swing, and at impact. You see his basic swing ideology at every golf tournament you watch. All the pros have different swings, but they all arrive at the impact position in pretty much the same way. 

http://www.amazon.com/Ernest-Jones-Swing-Clubhead/dp/0976017407

I made the choice a long time ago to avoid most books that use the word "secret" in their title. There are no secrets to a lower scoring golf swing as far as I am concerned. Just some basic knowledge of an easy swing, while controlling the club face at impact. That, and lots of practice, and playing time. If anything those "secrets" are just a re-hash of other instructors' teachings written in such a way to make the new author to seem much more well informed.


----------



## scmy08161 (Oct 20, 2011)

*golf book*

Thank you!!


----------



## Rothenfield (Jul 15, 2011)

I like the looks of this Ernest Jones book and will probably order it. As a beginning golfer; I tried to find everything I could about golf swing instruction on the internet and in print. My preference is to have a book or magazine in front of me that I can flip through and return to at my leisure. Of the modern authors on the subject, I like some of David Leadbetters’ stuff. But, of the older books that I have found at the local library, one I really liked was this Jack Nicklaus book. Each 2 pages that you open up are an individual instruction with a sketch and description. There is no way that at my age I would try to duplicate Nicklaus’ powerful swing, however most of the instructions are pretty basic and I found the way that the book is laid out to be very easy to understand.

Amazon.com: My Golden Lessons: 100-Plus Ways to Improve Your Shots, Lower Your Scores and Enjoy Golf Much, Much More (9780743241076): Jack Nicklaus, Jim McQueen, Ken Bowden: Books

‘Sorry about stepping on your toes FH, but your post got me a little amped-up.’


----------



## FrogsHair (Mar 4, 2010)

I also have two of Jack Nicklaus's books. They are fine books also. John Daly used them as part of his golf swing instruction, as has KJ Choi.


----------



## Roderick (Oct 19, 2011)

I like 
ben hogans 5 lessons, dave pelz short game bible

future books,
the tiger woods’ story


----------



## FrogsHair (Mar 4, 2010)

I have both of those books also. Again, both are good reads.
:thumbsup:



Roderick said:


> I like
> ben hogans 5 lessons, dave pelz short game bible
> 
> future books,
> the tiger woods’ story


----------



## ShaneC (Nov 16, 2011)

Thank you for the recommendations!! I'll definitely get into them~


----------



## bjland3 (Nov 19, 2011)

*hello*

I like the forum and I am interested in the topic.


----------



## Rothenfield (Jul 15, 2011)

bjland3 said:


> I like the forum and I am interested in the topic.


That's wonderful! What is golf like in Beijing?


----------



## dawnRwright (Nov 29, 2011)

I am also looking for a guide book in playing golf. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## golfjunk (Aug 4, 2010)

Thank you for the recommendations! I really like the Jim Dante book!


----------



## golfjunk (Aug 4, 2010)

Btw, the best DVD from my persepctive! Great tips from Tom Watson!

Amazon.com: Tom Watson Lessons of a LifeTime Golf 2 Disc DVD: Movies & TV


----------



## FrogsHair (Mar 4, 2010)

I am going to add another book to this thread. Amazon.com: 50 Years of Golfing Wisdom (9780060884765): John Jacobs, Steve Newell: Books
Jacobs is an English golfer/instructor with some great credentials.

I found his book is a used bin at a book store. I started to read it and found it to be a book that the author basically shares a lot of "easy" info on golf's various swings, and situations.

Jacobs is definitely old school in his teaching information. Then again most modern day instructors use the the old school methods, but just explain it in a different manner. I know the English forum members on this board will know of him, but for the rest of us, he sometimes gets mixed up with the "other" Jacobs (American) golf pro.

As always, if you don't want to purchase a certain golf instruction book, there is always your local library. Most libraries is they don't have a book, they will try to order it. That or go into any book store that sells beverages, and food stuff, relax, and check it out at your own leisure. Most likely you will add this book to your collection.


----------



## Big Hobbit (Nov 2, 2010)

FrogsHair said:


> I am going to add another book to this thread. Amazon.com: 50 Years of Golfing Wisdom (9780060884765): John Jacobs, Steve Newell: Books
> Jacobs is an English golfer/instructor with some great credentials.
> 
> I found his book is a used bin at a book store. I started to read it and found it to be a book that the author basically shares a lot of "easy" info on golf's various swings, and situations.
> ...


John Jacobs has a great reputation over as a coach, he also had a couple of wins on the European tour and was a Ryder Cup Captain. Its a good find Frog.


----------

